# Just about to send off enquiry form to the ARGC! Any advice



## Tess1 (Apr 11, 2010)

Hi,  we have just decided after ttc for 2 1/2 years that we will give IVF a shot!  I know the odds are against us due to my age (43) but I understand the the argc have the highest results in the UK.  Has anyone got any advice at this early stage or any success stories to share who are a similiar age to me?
thanks xxx


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Tess,

Just moving your post to the over 40's board as you'll find lots of members on there in a similar position, many with success stories to share 

All the best 
Maz x


----------



## Tess1 (Apr 11, 2010)

Thanks x


----------



## caza04 (Jun 1, 2011)

good look let us know how you get on, i am having my IVF at Jessops in Sheffield


----------

